#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Formulas and Calculations for Petroleum Engineering

## Simran1

Hi, I am looking for a book titled "_Formulas and Calculations for Petroleum Engineering_
1st Edition" 

Authors : Cenk Temizel Tayfun Tuna Mehmet Melih Oskay Luigi Saputelli

DOI : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



I was unable to download it from sci-hub or libgen. I will be grateful if someone can please share a copy of the book.See More: Formulas and Calculations for Petroleum Engineering

----------


## SF_GPLA

i got Chapter 1, if you are interested send me or post your email  :Smile:

----------


## ezzat

dear SF_GPLA
please send to ezzatmonem@yahoo.com
thank you in advance

----------


## SF_GPLA

Hi ezzat,  i sent it to your email, hope you'll get it (be sure to check the spam or junk boxes).  Also, Chapter 2 & 3 are available in jpg if interested.

----------


## Simran1

Yes please! I would like to have chapter 2.

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friend SF_GPLA :
Thank you very much and I would like to have chapter 2 too if available

----------


## SF_GPLA

Dear ezzat & simran1, chapter 2 (in jpg) is on its way to your email you provided, best of good luck to you both!!  :-)

----------


## Simran1

Thank you SF_GPLA ! I will be glad if it's possible to get other chapters too in jpg format.

----------


## SF_GPLA

Simran1, Glad to know the jpg works, the rest of chapters are sent to your email, good luck :-)

----------


## gion_ro40

Hi,
Please send me the available chapters.

Regards

----------


## SF_GPLA

> Hi,
> Please send me the available chapters.
> 
> Regards



Please send me your email, b/c the chapters are big file.

----------


## gion_ro40

Please send to:

gion_ro40@yahoo.com

----------


## SF_GPLA

Hello gion_ro40, i sent it 2019-10-02 to your email listed above, did you get all 12 chapters?

See More: Formulas and Calculations for Petroleum Engineering

----------


## SF_GPLA

Hello gion_ro44, i sent it on 2019-10-02 to your email listed above, did you get all 12 chapters?

----------


## gion_ro40

> Hello gion_ro44, i sent it on 2019-10-02 to your email listed above, did you get all 12 chapters?



Hello,

Please send the all 12 chapters again, I don't receive them.
My e-mail: gion_ro40@yahoo.com

Regards,

----------


## SF_GPLA

Hello,

Sorry to hear that, i sent a test email, please check spam box or junk box, thanks!

----------

